# Question about Red Eye's on Rhom's?



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey all,
I know that all rhom's have red eye's. What I want to know is. Do rhom's start out in life, say around 3-4 inch's, with none or not so much red eye's. And, as they get bigger, do they form there super red eye's. That identifies them?
Because, I might be buying a gold rhom. I was sent a pic of the rhom. But, I can't really see any red in his eye's at all? Maybe he's still to young and hasn't developed? Or maybe he'll grow without red eye's. That would suck. 
I'll try to get a pic for you all. Ty Gerrad


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Here's the pic! See any red? This is a dumb ? But, do you think this rhom will eventually have bright red eye's?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

His eyes will turn red with time.. 
It's a nice little rhom.


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

Theyll turn red in time. My babys have pure white eyes. I kinda wish they would stay this white. Its like a pearlesent looking white to them.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

its stressed in that pic and their red eyes don't show if they are stressed. the olor is a little washed out as well. once its in a stable environment and comfortable it should get better colors and start to get those killer red eyes.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Should probably get red eyes by 6-7 inches. From the pic, it looks mayby a year or a bit less old, either way, its normal for an immature rhom to not have red eyes, but it will get have them in adulthood.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

thank's for the response's. I'd rather buy, a black diamond,peru,brazil,xingu rhom. But, the gold diamond is sweet too. It seem's like a hassle, trying to get awesome p's from aquascape. They never have in stock, what they sell. And, I feel there's alway's a unrealistic time, when they'll actually get the p, you want. It would be awesome if I could get a blue diamond. But, I'm sure there super hard to get. 
Well, this is still a rhom.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

they get differnt things at different times of the year so sometimes if you want somethign poecific, you may have to wait untill its season, I cant see neither aquascape or shark aquarium not having any peru rhoms in stock year round though. Not nessisarily small, but at least at one size.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

well, I just got a email from alex (aquatic sanctuary). He is the one, that is selling me this gold rhom. He told me the rhom is about 4-5 inch's. He said that it is normal at this size, not to have red eye's yet. And, he want's $100 for him. 
Do you guy's think that is a fair price, for this gold rhom? If, I do buy him, I hope he'll get his red eye's soon.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Completely normal-

Alex is a good guy to deal with also-------Decent price......


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

Alex is a great guy to deal with. He takes great care of his fish also.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

100$ is pretty fair for a diamond rhom. Just remember you have to pay shipping on top of that unless you can do local pickup. ANd yes at 4-5" it shouldnt have red eyes. It should probably within the next year.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i paid 65 for for mine but i don't think they knew it was a gold diamond. they sold it as a black.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Yea, I told alex I would let him know this up coming week, if I'm going to buy the gold rhom from him or not. 
My only dilemma is this. I have a 4 inch black mask elong. I've had him since last oct. If I buy this rhom, I'll have to sell my elong. I'm going to have to figure out, how to ship a live fish. Because, I know I could sell my elong to someone, in the classified section.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

in time my friend, my baby rhom didnt get it till he was 5"


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Gerrad said:


> Yea, I told alex I would let him know this up coming week, if I'm going to buy the gold rhom from him or not.
> My only dilemma is this. I have a 4 inch black mask elong. I've had him since last oct. If I buy this rhom, I'll have to sell my elong. I'm going to have to figure out, how to ship a live fish. Because,* I know I could sell my elong to someone, in the classified section*.


Good luck with that. I have had mine on there for over a week and nothing. Alex is great to deal with!!!! When i get back into P's thats who all of mine are comming from. I am deff a customer for life from him.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

My little gold diamond still hasn't changed to red eyes yet. It's about 5"s now.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Blue Flame said:


> Yea, I told alex I would let him know this up coming week, if I'm going to buy the gold rhom from him or not.
> My only dilemma is this. I have a 4 inch black mask elong. I've had him since last oct. If I buy this rhom, I'll have to sell my elong. I'm going to have to figure out, how to ship a live fish. Because,* I know I could sell my elong to someone, in the classified section*.


Good luck with that. I have had mine on there for over a week and nothing. Alex is great to deal with!!!! When i get back into P's thats who all of mine are comming from. I am deff a customer for life from him.
[/quote]
What? Your selling your elong? How come?


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i think it depends on the fish. mine is almost 6 inches and it has distinctly red eyes.


----------

